

Let's see how Rails people respond to gender equality. - masterkain
https://github.com/rails/rails/pull/13130

======
DigitalSea
Wow, people will try and draw parallels between even the most well-intentioned
comment or sentence in something and link it to being gender inequality. This
is what is wrong with the world, people feel as though they need to make big
deals out of things like this. Seems like they accepted the pull request quite
quickly.

------
voltagex_
...by accepting the pull request within an hour?

